# New Rhapsody babies



## jazzmalt (Feb 6, 2007)

Rhapsody has some new puppies available, a girl and two boys. She predicts all of them to be about 5.5 pounds when grown. The girl and the first boy are both "Marc" grandkids, although Tonia doesn't say who the dam is. The second boy looks to be from a good breeding as well. 

She also posted several new pics of puppies on the same page that are "unavailable"...wow, I can sure see why she kept them in her breeding program. I love looking at Rhapsody puppy pictures. Cute cute cute! Anyone know who this one is? Gawd, he's just adorable! His face reminds me of Chrisman's Harry Potter.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

They are all so cute!! I love looking at puppy pictures!


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

They are ALL so adorable awwwwww!


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

Oh I think those babies will find their forever home soon, they are all beautiful


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

omg







so cute


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

AHHHH They are ABSOLUTELY--INSANELY CUTE!!! I WISHHHH we had more room so we could get another baby! Meanwhile, I think that the Maltese on the cover of DogFancy is from Rhapsody...I'm almost 100% positive, I have to check. But anyway those babies are amazing.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

*B E A U T I F U L * puppies!! 

ginny


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I always love looking at Tonia's gorgeous puppies.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

oh they are ADORABLE! Too cute for words, really.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ahhh - I'm in love....they are so CUTE!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

soo cute! ...now I know why i havent been on SM lately... too tempting to buy another malt! j/k


----------



## my baby (Aug 22, 2006)

Oh I wish I could have a rhapsody pup














they are soo cute!!!


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

awwww, hmmm, well I do need to go visit my college roommate in Austin...hahaha


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

To beautiful for words. I would love a Rhapsody baby. Who wouldn't?....they are gorgeous. Tonia does a lot to further the breed. Kudos to her.


----------

